# Massacro in scuola elementare in Texas Uvalde



## Devil man (24 Maggio 2022)

Notizia di qualche minuto fa...

Un ragazzo di 18 anni ha preso un fucile semi automatico e una pistola, dopo aver ucciso sua nonna si è diretto verso una scuola elementare ed ha aperto il fuoco.

Ha ucciso 14 ragazzini e una insegnante di 44 anni, 16 ragazzi feriti e una persona di 66 anni in condizioni gravi..

Il sospettato è anche lui morto, ma è tutto in aggiornamento si sa ancora poco..


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Notizia di qualche minuto fa...
> 
> Un ragazzo di 18 anni ha preso un fucile semi automatico e una pistola, dopo aver ucciso sua nonna si è diretto a verso una scuola elementare ed ha aperto il fuoco.
> 
> ...



Poveri bambini.
Troppo facile armarsi negli USA.


----------



## Devil man (24 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Poveri bambini.
> Troppo facile armarsi negli USA.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Notizia di qualche minuto fa...
> 
> Un ragazzo di 18 anni ha preso un fucile semi automatico e una pistola, dopo aver ucciso sua nonna si è diretto verso una scuola elementare ed ha aperto il fuoco.
> 
> ...


Notizie che non si possono sentire..non ci sono parole..


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2362



Statistica impressionante.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Notizia di qualche minuto fa...
> 
> Un ragazzo di 18 anni ha preso un fucile semi automatico e una pistola, dopo aver ucciso sua nonna si è diretto verso una scuola elementare ed ha aperto il fuoco.
> 
> ...



Devono togliere sto diritto di essere armati che hanno in USA.

Non siamo più nel secolo scorso, ed è totalmente inutile.

Serve solo ad avere una strage al mese da decenni.

Dei pazzi scatenati.


----------



## Nomaduk (24 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Notizia di qualche minuto fa...
> 
> Un ragazzo di 18 anni ha preso un fucile semi automatico e una pistola, dopo aver ucciso sua nonna si è diretto verso una scuola elementare ed ha aperto il fuoco.
> 
> ...


niente di nuovo. questi sono i bellissimi stati uniti. è pensare che basterebbe uno schiocco di dita per evitare queste tragedie.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> niente di nuovo. questi sono i bellissimi stati uniti. è pensare che basterebbe uno schiocco di dita per evitare queste tragedie.



La lobby delle armi negli USA è troppo potente e non determina solo la politica interna…


----------



## Devil man (24 Maggio 2022)

Quello che ha sparato


----------



## Coccosheva81 (24 Maggio 2022)

Ma come si può sparare nel mucchio su dei bambini delle elementari? Io spero sempre che anche fra i peggiori pazzi psicopatici ci sia un qualche limite, morale o proprio inconscio, ma evidentemente non c’è.
Se dovesse uscire un video in rete di sto massacro tipo quello di Buffalo, potrei uscire di testa, vedere bambini dell’età di mia figlia massacrati non lo reggerei.


----------



## singer (24 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2362


Ecco, appunto. 
La liberalizzazione del possesso delle armi non c'entra un fico secco con le stragi. Gli stati USA nei quali il tasso di sparatorie è più elevato coincide con quelli nei quali la legislazione è più restrittiva. 
Inoltre le scuole in USA sono uno dei pochissimi posti in cui non si possono portare armi, e questo indipendentemente dallo stato dove ci si trova. Questo le rende il posto preferito dagli psicopatici dove compiere stragi senza rischiare di essere abbattuti.
Per dire, anche gli svizzeri sono strapieni di armi, ma non mi pare che ci sia mai stato un "allarme sparatorie".


----------



## chicagousait (24 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Notizia di qualche minuto fa...
> 
> Un ragazzo di 18 anni ha preso un fucile semi automatico e una pistola, dopo aver ucciso sua nonna si è diretto verso una scuola elementare ed ha aperto il fuoco.
> 
> ...


Troppo semplice armarsi in America. La lobby delle armi è ancora troppo potente per poter sperare di almeno dimezzare le stragi


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Maggio 2022)

Ma quando si decideranno a togliere le armi in America?? Hanno paura che arrivino i messicani i cinesi i russi a sparargli e loro sono senza? Ma non ci arrivano proprio


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma quando si decideranno a togliere le armi in America?? Hanno paura che arrivino i messicani i cinesi i russi a sparargli e loro sono senza? Ma non ci arrivano proprio



In USA le armi sono un business troppo grande.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2022)

singer ha scritto:


> Ecco, appunto.
> La liberalizzazione del possesso delle armi non c'entra un fico secco con le stragi. Gli stati USA nei quali il tasso di sparatorie è più elevato coincide con quelli nei quali la legislazione è più restrittiva.
> Inoltre le scuole in USA sono uno dei pochissimi posti in cui non si possono portare armi, e questo indipendentemente dallo stato dove ci si trova. Questo le rende il posto preferito dagli psicopatici dove compiere stragi senza rischiare di essere abbattuti.
> Per dire, anche gli svizzeri sono strapieni di armi, ma non mi pare che ci sia mai stato un "allarme sparatorie".



Praticamente il fatto che le sparatorie di questo tipo avvengano nel 90% dei casi in USA è solo una coincidenza.
Non è colpa delle armi troppo facili, certo.

Gli Usa sono sempre il paese delle eccezioni.

Avvistamenti UFO, catastrofi planetarie, sparatorie, sempre tutto da loro per caso.


----------



## Nomaduk (24 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La lobby delle armi negli USA è troppo potente e non determina solo la politica interna…


Gia, decideranno loro quando sarà il momento di dismettere l'industria delle armi. Magari tra 20/30anni


----------



## Devil man (25 Maggio 2022)

Mi sbaglio o questo è il quarto caso di sparatoria di massa nell'arco di 1 settimana ?


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Maggio 2022)

singer ha scritto:


> Ecco, appunto.
> La liberalizzazione del possesso delle armi non c'entra un fico secco con le stragi. Gli stati USA nei quali il tasso di sparatorie è più elevato coincide con quelli nei quali la legislazione è più restrittiva.
> Inoltre le scuole in USA sono uno dei pochissimi posti in cui non si possono portare armi, e questo indipendentemente dallo stato dove ci si trova. Questo le rende il posto preferito dagli psicopatici dove compiere stragi senza rischiare di essere abbattuti.
> Per dire, anche gli svizzeri sono strapieni di armi, ma non mi pare che ci sia mai stato un "allarme sparatorie".



La Svizzera non è paragonabile. Altra cultura, qualità della vita altissima. Gli americani non sono tutti cervelloni da silicon valley e uomini d'affari di wall street. Molte zone sono paragonabili ai far West. Ovviamente la propaganda ha sempre parlato di "sogno americano" nascondendo tutte le magagne.


----------



## Devil man (25 Maggio 2022)

Manco con queste pubblicità ottengono risultati...


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In USA le armi sono un business troppo grande.


Anche i morti vanno alla grande in USA però
Prima o poi bisogna avere il coraggio di cambiare le cose.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Anche i morti vanno alla grande in USA però
> Prima o poi bisogna avere il coraggio di cambiare le cose.



Concordo, bisognerebbe cambiare ma, onestamente, sono pessimista.


----------



## singer (25 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Praticamente il fatto che le sparatorie di questo tipo avvengano nel 90% dei casi in USA è solo una coincidenza.
> Non è colpa delle armi troppo facili, certo.
> 
> Gli Usa sono sempre il paese delle eccezioni.
> ...



Non è una coincidenza, come non è una coincidenza che in Svizzera non ci siano stragi pur potendo i cittadini detenere fucili d'assalto e pur essendo uno degli stati con la più alta diffusione delle armi da sparo tra i propri cittadini.
Come pure non è un caso che negli USA le stragi di questo tipo avvengano proprio in quei luoghi in cui è vietato portare le armi e più rigidi sono i controlli, come - guarda un po' il caso - nelle scuole, praticamente tutte dotate di metal-detector all'entrata.
E non è un caso quel che è successo (o anche NON successo) nel 1997, in una scuola di Pearl, nel Minnesota, quando un assistente scolastico sventò una strage nella scuola grazie alla pistola che custodiva con sé: anzi, probabilmente fu proprio l'entrata in vigore della “Gun-free school zone law”, a non consentire un intervento ancor più tempestivo.


----------



## singer (25 Maggio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> La Svizzera non è paragonabile. Altra cultura, qualità della vita altissima. Gli americani non sono tutti cervelloni da silicon valley e uomini d'affari di wall street. Molte zone sono paragonabili ai far West. Ovviamente la propaganda ha sempre parlato di "sogno americano" nascondendo tutte le magagne.


Hai centrato il punto. Il problema non è la disciplina delle armi, ma le controspinte criminose che non ci sono.
Però nessuno si interroga su questo.


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Praticamente il fatto che le sparatorie di questo tipo avvengano nel 90% dei casi in USA è solo una coincidenza.
> Non è colpa delle armi troppo facili, certo.
> 
> Gli Usa sono sempre il paese delle eccezioni.
> ...


Si tratta principalmente di un problema culturale, e te lo dice uno che é assolutamente per il divieto delle armi da fuoco.

Gli USA sono culturalmente scoppiati, il ragazzino bullizzato e depresso che vediamo nelle serie TV é tipico laggiù ed attenzione che per una cultura che schiaccia e deride i deboli come quella non facile convivere con il fatto di essere "strano" e non conforme allo standard;
Un dato che puo rendere l'idea é quello dei Serial Killer, *dal 1900 nel mondo gli assassini seriali sono stati 5.079, due terzi erano Usa.* Deve quanto meno far riflettere.

Non é farina del mio sacco, io avrei semplicemente risposto: "Continuano a spararsi? Bene leviamogli le armi e lasciamo le cerbottane.", é un'amica che fa la criminologa che mi ha spiegato che é un problema culturale e che ci sono molte ricerche a riguardo. Oltre il fatto che togliere le armi avrebbe in alcuni casi reso più difficile rintracciare i proprietari "pericolosi" (alcuni li fermano in tempo), ma é un problema grave che non ha una risposta semplice, anche se non riesco a togliermi dalla testa il fatto che magari proibendole del tutto forse 2-3 stragi all'anno sulle 30 che fanno le eviti.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La lobby delle armi negli USA è troppo potente e non determina solo la politica interna…


Osservazione perfetta Blu71.
Il diritto del popolo a possedere e portare armi da fuoco è scritto nero su bianco nel secondo emendamento della costituzione. 
Gli USA sono rimasti solo 21-22 anni in pace nella loro storia. 90% del tempo sono in guerra. 
La guerra, la violenza è il miglior business e spesso hanno bisogno di un terreno di gioco per provare i loro nuovi gadget. Quando c'è bisogna andare in guerra la FED stampa le banconote di dollari e avanti tutti. 

L'iper violenza fa parte del Sogno americano.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Notizia di qualche minuto fa...
> 
> Un ragazzo di 18 anni ha preso un fucile semi automatico e una pistola, dopo aver ucciso sua nonna si è diretto verso una scuola elementare ed ha aperto il fuoco.
> 
> ...



Ecco quelli che vorrebbero la pace nel mondo esportando democrazia.

Non sanno nemmeno tenerla in casa propria.

E comunque la pace deve passare attraverso fucili, bombardieri e bombe atomiche, se no non c'è gusto, eh.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

Dal Sito de La Repubblica: Greg Abbott Governatore del Texas con un suo provvedimento, dal 2021, ha consentito a tutti possedere e portare per strada pistole e fucili senza licenza e senza avere alcuna formazione.


----------



## vota DC (25 Maggio 2022)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Ma come si può sparare nel mucchio su dei bambini delle elementari?


E' facile: corrono più piano! Comunque Full Metal Jacket a parte il motivo è proprio perché è più facile. I pazzoidi che compiono stragi vogliono uccidere più persone possibile e sparare in una scuola dà garanzia di uccidere molte persone prima di essere uccisi mentre se spari nella folla all'aperto hai parecchie probabilità di trovare qualcuno con armi.
Certe persone non vivono neanche una vita propria e pensano al male degli altri. Come abbiamo avuto gli interisti che vincendo la coppa italia invece di godersi il momento pensavano soltanto al Milan allo stesso modo c'è chi progetta queste stragi da cui non ha niente che guadagnarci tranne la gratificazione e non c'è nulla che li ferma.


Comunque in Maine sono TUTTI armati (è lo stato di Stephen King, hanno tutti paura o vanno a caccia) senza nemmeno bisogno di licenza e non c'è mai stata una sparatoria di massa. E' questione di abuso di farmaci e psicologi ridicoli entrambe le cose promosse dallo stato! E' un fenomeno che riguarda soprattutto sud e ovest mentre non tocca nordest (qualcosina a New York ma briciole e niente in stati come Maine e New Hampshire) e gli stati centrali "quadrati" (tranne il Colorado) guarda caso lo stato dove avvengono di più questi fatti è la California e lo stato con la più grande strage era il Nevada!


----------



## singer (25 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal Sito de La Repubblica: Greg Abbott Governatore del Texas con un suo provvedimento, dal 2021, ha consentito a tutti possedere e portare per strada pistole e fucili senza licenza e senza avere alcuna formazione.



...e non c'è stata un'esplosione di stragi nelle strade, ma neppure nelle discoteche, nei bar, nei supermercati ecc...
Invece dal 1990 è in vigore il "Gun-Free School Zones Act" e oggi commentiamo l'ennesima strage in una scuola. 

In uno stato civile, portare le armi è un diritto. 
Nei regimi dittatoriali uno dei primi provvedimenti che vengono adottati è proprio la proibizione del porto d'armi.
In Italia è stato il regime fascista ad introdurlo. E non ha avuto aluna influenza sul trend degli omicidi.


----------



## Sam (25 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Notizia di qualche minuto fa...
> 
> Un ragazzo di 18 anni ha preso un fucile semi automatico e una pistola, dopo aver ucciso sua nonna si è diretto verso una scuola elementare ed ha aperto il fuoco.
> 
> ...


Un paese completamente marcio, la cui struttura politico-amministrativa è il prodotto di conflitti di interesse con l'industria privata (armamenti, farmaceutica, finanza ecc.), e la cui componente societaria è un'accozzaglia di gente senza origini comuni, tradizioni e cultura, che cerca l'omologazione tramite la cancel culture ma, soprattutto, tramite il capitalismo, creando una società completamente materialistica e povera di spirito, pronta a puntare il dito, ad isolare e condannare "moralmente" (quasi ci fosse una morale dietro questa società alimentata artificialmente) chiunque non riesca a trovarsi a suo agio.
Tutto ciò finisce col creare situazioni di forte stress e di instabilità psicologica, che portano all'abuso di armi, droga o anche solo all'abuso di visite psicologiche da parte di persone comuni o famose. Vedasi il processo Depp vs Heard, che offre spunti piuttosto interessanti per capire quanto triste sia la situazione della società americana.
E proprio l'abuso degli psicologi dovrebbe far riflettere su quanto malata sia la società americana, perché ti fa capire quanta gente, single e coppie, si sentano inadeguati anche nelle piccole cose di ogni giorno, poiché immersi nella società dell'apparire, dove l'impressione di sé è più importante del mantenere il proprio io. Quando si arriva a parlare di follia omicida, vuol dire che è già troppo tardi. Vuol dire che siamo ben oltre il punto di non ritorno.

La verità è che gli USA sono un cancro in piena metastasi. Sono completamente marci dentro, e intaccano il resto del mondo con la loro influenza mortale.


----------



## Devil man (25 Maggio 2022)

*Aggiornamento*: le vittime dei bambini sono salite a 18 le insegnanti a 3

Peggio di quanto accaduto alla scuola elementare, Sandy Hook nel 2012


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento*: le vittime dei bambini sono salite a 18 le insegnanti a 3
> 
> Peggio di quanto accaduto alla scuola elementare, Sandy Hook nel 2012


​
Secondo il Corriere della Sera sono morti 19 bambini e 2 maestre.


----------



## Devil man (25 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ​
> Secondo il Corriere della Sera sono morti 19 bambini e 2 maestre.


Io ho riportato i dati della CBS


----------



## chicagousait (25 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ​
> Secondo il Corriere della Sera sono morti 19 bambini e 2 maestre.


Anche la CNN parla di 19 bimbi e 2 adulti


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Anche la CNN parla di *19 bimbi *e 2 adulti




E' una cosa intollerabile. Gli Usa devono cambiare direzione sulle armi.


----------



## chicagousait (25 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E' una cosa intollerabile. Gli Usa devono cambiare direzione sulle armi.


La cosa angosciante è che gli americani sanno che prima o poi succederà anche nella propria famiglia, che sia il carnefice o la vittima o il sopravvissuto.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (25 Maggio 2022)

Molto interessante la disamina del filosofo Galimberti,che avevo ascoltato tempo fa, in merito al continuo riprtersi di episodi di mass shooting e di serial killers in America.
Secondo la sua teoria, questo sarebbe dovuto alla mancanza di basi culturali condivise e di modelli comportamentali, come abbiamo in Europa (si pensi ad esempio alla mitologia greca etc... insegnata ancora oggi nelle scuole o negli asili, seppur in forma favolesca offre un modello comportamentale) a cui va aggiunta la mancanza di storia e tradizioni comuni... la loro vera storia viene di fatto nascosta, trattandosi di un olocausto ai danni dei nativi americani.
Gli unici valori condivisi nella storia della nazione sono l'arricchimento e il denaro.
Questi sarebbero secondo lui i triggers del fenomeno.
Interessante anche l'analisi fatta nel documentario Bowling at Columbine da Michael Moore, dove vengono analizzati (seppur in modo molto esemplificato) alcuni fattori che possono essere la causa di queste continue sparatorie e vengono poi confrontati gli stessi fattori con diverse nazioni del mondo es Canada, Finlandia...


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

la Costituzione statunitense considera il possesso di armi come un diritto di ogni cittadino, visto che è stata scritta da chi si è insediato da colone sterminando e imprigionando i nativi d'America, quindi l'unica strada possibile è rendere obbligatoria la formazione e fare una perizia psicologica oltre escludere un certo tipo di armi.
chiaramente questo non impedisce una strage di un criminale lucido, almeno la rende meno probabile


----------



## CS10 (25 Maggio 2022)

singer ha scritto:


> ...e non c'è stata un'esplosione di stragi nelle strade, ma neppure nelle discoteche, nei bar, nei supermercati ecc...
> Invece dal 1990 è in vigore il "Gun-Free School Zones Act" e oggi commentiamo l'ennesima strage in una scuola.
> 
> *In uno stato civile, portare le armi è un diritto.
> ...


davvero hai scritto queste 3 righe?


----------



## Devil man (25 Maggio 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Molto interessante la disamina del filosofo Galimberti,che avevo ascoltato tempo fa, in merito al continuo riprtersi di episodi di mass shooting e di serial killers in America.
> Secondo la sua teoria, questo sarebbe dovuto alla mancanza di basi culturali condivise e di modelli comportamentali, come abbiamo in Europa (si pensi ad esempio alla mitologia greca etc... insegnata ancora oggi nelle scuole o negli asili, seppur in forma favolesca offre un modello comportamentale) a cui va aggiunta la mancanza di storia e tradizioni comuni... la loro vera storia viene di fatto nascosta, trattandosi di un olocausto ai danni dei nativi americani.
> Gli unici valori condivisi nella storia della nazione sono l'arricchimento e il denaro.
> Questi sarebbero secondo lui i triggers del fenomeno.
> Interessante anche l'analisi fatta nel documentario Bowling at Columbine da Michael Moore, dove vengono analizzati (seppur in modo molto esemplificato) alcuni fattori che possono essere la causa di queste continue sparatorie e vengono poi confrontati gli stessi fattori con diverse nazioni del mondo es Canada, Finlandia...


Il problema sono le scuole pubbliche, molti dei ragazzi che esce da li non sa manco leggere... Sono abbandonati a loro stessi.

Altro che filosofia ma nemmeno le basi.. 1+1 o ABC..


----------



## Swaitak (25 Maggio 2022)

Ne riportano una al giorno di queste tragedie, forse i continui lavaggi del cervello hanno incrementato odio e pazzia


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

Biden ha dichiarato che ora bisogna agire sulle armi. 
​


----------



## Devil man (25 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Biden ha dichiarato che ora bisogna agire sulle armi.
> ​


Biden della sua agenda non ha spuntato nemmeno un rigo..


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

Il Corriere della Sera riporta un tweet del 2015 del Governatore del Texas: _"Sono imbarazzato. Il Texas è solo al secondo posto per gli acquisti di nuove armi dietro alla California. Texani, aumentiamo la velocità"_

Il Governatore con un suo provvedimento - dal settembre 2021 - ha consentito a tutti i texani di possedere e portare per strada pistole e fucili senza licenza e senza avere alcuna formazione.


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Maggio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma quando si decideranno a togliere le armi in America?? Hanno paura che arrivino i messicani i cinesi i russi a sparargli e loro sono senza? Ma non ci arrivano proprio


Anche concettualmente sono una contraddizione vivente. Si considerano un'unica grande famiglia e poi sono pieni d'armi. Come dire che a casa mia io e i miei parenti ci amiamo, ma dormiamo tutti col ferro sotto il cuscino


----------



## Raryof (25 Maggio 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Molto interessante la disamina del filosofo Galimberti,che avevo ascoltato tempo fa, in merito al continuo riprtersi di episodi di mass shooting e di serial killers in America.
> Secondo la sua teoria, questo sarebbe dovuto alla mancanza di basi culturali condivise e di modelli comportamentali, come abbiamo in Europa (si pensi ad esempio alla mitologia greca etc... insegnata ancora oggi nelle scuole o negli asili, seppur in forma favolesca offre un modello comportamentale) a cui va aggiunta la mancanza di storia e tradizioni comuni... la loro vera storia viene di fatto nascosta, trattandosi di un olocausto ai danni dei nativi americani.
> Gli unici valori condivisi nella storia della nazione sono l'arricchimento e il denaro.
> Questi sarebbero secondo lui i triggers del fenomeno.
> Interessante anche l'analisi fatta nel documentario Bowling at Columbine da Michael Moore, dove vengono analizzati (seppur in modo molto esemplificato) alcuni fattori che possono essere la causa di queste continue sparatorie e vengono poi confrontati gli stessi fattori con diverse nazioni del mondo es Canada, Finlandia...


Tutto giusto, ma non penso che questa mancanza di cultura dovuta più che altro al fatto di essere paese artificiale, globalizzato, sia solo una cosa che hanno subito o stanno subendo ancora, è semplicemente il capitalismo del mondo occidentale che ha maggior successo là dove non esiste omogeneità culturale come possiamo avere in Europa, a livello etnico o religioso, là da sempre esiste un globalismo buono fatto passare come nuovo mondo, come futuro, con tanto di cortocircuito totale in cui tante razze diverse messe assieme e poca cultura portano però ad avere più ricchezza, come se là fosse un successo totale, il nuovo mondo, gli Usa che fanno scuola.. no, gli Usa fanno scuola ma dove non fanno scuola ci fanno capire come i soldi bene o male non riescano a nascondere il degrado urbano e sociale, che sono cose che subisci meno in zone dove c'è un pensiero unico e un'etnia predominante, in sostanza il benessere, non è casuale che l'Europa in generale abbia subito e stia subendo una globalizzazione forzata, perché nessuna brava istituzione vuole la pace o il benessere, nessuno vuole che un certo tipo di cultura secolare per non dire millenaria porti le persone a sentirsi sicure o non invase.
I soldi non fanno la felicità o creano una società migliore, creano banche migliori, semmai, creano filantropi più "bravi", nient'altro, forse in Svizzera, paese comunque influenzato da sempre da altri paesi europei, è diverso, c'è ricchezza ma c'è rispetto, altra cultura, popolazione ovviamente infinitesimale a confronto.
Ecco perché non possiamo stare al sicuro, perché vengono spinti i nuovi italiani o vengono prese dentro vagonate di clandestini ogni anno, perché ciò che può contrastare il globalismo è l'omogeneità culturale che è da sempre presente pure durante l'educazione scolastica, di tipo cattolico o religioso, chi arriva in un paese cattolico non sono cattolici, non sono persone che hanno subito un'educazione occidentale, sono persone che hanno più facilità ad entrare in una baby gang piuttosto che a laurearsi col massimo dei voti.
In questo mondo, falsamente difensivo, si crea il problema e lo si nasconde, si è esterofili, si è favore dei diritti per tutti, si parla la lingua della finanza, non esiste alcuna crescita culturale là dove c'è il capitalismo che crea i problemi e poi mangia attraverso finte cure o finte salvezze, per tanti inglobare nuove culture è salvezza per me è degrado urbano e sociale, ma è tutto "pacifico", popoli differenti messi a vivere assieme non possono funzionare, ce lo ha detto da sempre il colore della pelle, la forma degli occhi, le convinzioni religiose.
Il peggior attacco al benessere occidentale, passato attraverso guerre tra simili, viene perpetrato attraverso una finta difesa, strumenti per fare questo possono essere i social, il marcio digitale, le menti deboli, il bullismo, il terrore e le bugie buone, tutti devono essere vessati e nessuno deve sentirsi al sicuro, ormai si arriva ovunque, con semplicità, ma secondo voi questi sono strumenti che porteranno ad un fantomatico progresso della nazione o al degrado più puro che arriva sempre dalle menti più deboli o malate? quelle stesse menti cresciute in una società malata ed esclusiva, dove si tende a deridere chi non ha la forza per combattere.
L'uomo è l'essere vivente più stupido di tutti e tranquilli, non basterà alcun tipo di cultura importante o radici solidi, adesso c'è una nuova materia che è la mascherina sulla bocca 6 ore al giorno, generazioni fottute, generazioni che non si salveranno e che in alcune parti del mondo faranno uscire il peggio come in questa vicenda.


----------



## Milanoide (25 Maggio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Anche concettualmente sono una contraddizione vivente. Si considerano un'unica grande famiglia e poi sono pieni d'armi. Come dire che a casa mia io e i miei parenti ci amiamo, ma dormiamo tutti col ferro sotto il cuscino


Azz! Sono d'accordo.
Però mi viene in mente qualcun altro che di recente diceva che lui e questi vicini erano un solo popolo. Non c'erano differenze. Poi ha deciso di denazificarli.
Ora sta a vedere che in USA scoppia una guerra civile e che il Generale Trump guida la coalizione degli stati confederati e suprematisti. Poi magari i neri, si fanno qualche stato autonomo. Chissà se lasciano un po' di spazio e teletrasportano li anche Israele.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (25 Maggio 2022)

insomma alla fine è sempre colpa del capitalismo, ci mancherebbe


----------



## Raryof (25 Maggio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> insomma alla fine è sempre colpa del capitalismo, ci mancherebbe


Puoi chiamarlo così o puoi chiamarli poteri forti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La lobby delle armi negli USA è troppo potente e non determina solo la politica interna…


piu che lobby delle armi, è una questione culturale, quelli ce l'hanno nella costituzione come diritto il fatto di armarsi. Per loro la soluzione contro questi accadimenti è avere piu good guy armati contro i bad guy armati


----------



## Milanoide (25 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, ma non penso che questa mancanza di cultura dovuta più che altro al fatto di essere paese artificiale, globalizzato, sia solo una cosa che hanno subito o stanno subendo ancora, è semplicemente il capitalismo del mondo occidentale che ha maggior successo là dove non esiste omogeneità culturale come possiamo avere in Europa, a livello etnico o religioso, là da sempre esiste un globalismo buono fatto passare come nuovo mondo, come futuro, con tanto di cortocircuito totale in cui tante razze diverse messe assieme e poca cultura portano però ad avere più ricchezza, come se là fosse un successo totale, il nuovo mondo, gli Usa che fanno scuola.. no, gli Usa fanno scuola ma dove non fanno scuola ci fanno capire come i soldi bene o male non riescano a nascondere il degrado urbano e sociale, che sono cose che subisci meno in zone dove c'è un pensiero unico e un'etnia predominante, in sostanza il benessere, non è casuale che l'Europa in generale abbia subito e stia subendo una globalizzazione forzata, perché nessuna brava istituzione vuole la pace o il benessere, nessuno vuole che un certo tipo di cultura secolare per non dire millenaria porti le persone a sentirsi sicure o non invase.
> I soldi non fanno la felicità o creano una società migliore, creano banche migliori, semmai, creano filantropi più "bravi", nient'altro, forse in Svizzera, paese comunque influenzato da sempre da altri paesi europei, è diverso, c'è ricchezza ma c'è rispetto, altra cultura, popolazione ovviamente infinitesimale a confronto.
> Ecco perché non possiamo stare al sicuro, perché vengono spinti i nuovi italiani o vengono prese dentro vagonate di clandestini ogni anno, perché ciò che può contrastare il globalismo è l'omogeneità culturale che è da sempre presente pure durante l'educazione scolastica, di tipo cattolico o religioso, chi arriva in un paese cattolico non sono cattolici, non sono persone che hanno subito un'educazione occidentale, sono persone che hanno più facilità ad entrare in una baby gang piuttosto che a laurearsi col massimo dei voti.
> In questo mondo, falsamente difensivo, si crea il problema e lo si nasconde, si è esterofili, si è favore dei diritti per tutti, si parla la lingua della finanza, non esiste alcuna crescita culturale là dove c'è il capitalismo che crea i problemi e poi mangia attraverso finte cure o finte salvezze, per tanti inglobare nuove culture è salvezza per me è degrado urbano e sociale, ma è tutto "pacifico", popoli differenti messi a vivere assieme non possono funzionare, ce lo ha detto da sempre il colore della pelle, la forma degli occhi, le convinzioni religiose.
> ...


Ma fra un po' cominceremo a colonizzare i mondi esterni e quindi tutte queste magagne umane le perpetueremo nella galassia.
La religione cattolica poi o la prendi per il significato letterale o ci costruisci sopra una cultura ipocrita di comodo per la affermazione di una cultura dominante. Ora in disfacimento.
Sta cambiando tutto.
Non si sa in che direzione andiamo.
Andrà tutto bene ...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Molto interessante la disamina del filosofo Galimberti,che avevo ascoltato tempo fa, in merito al continuo riprtersi di episodi di mass shooting e di serial killers in America.
> Secondo la sua teoria, questo sarebbe dovuto alla mancanza di basi culturali condivise e di modelli comportamentali, come abbiamo in Europa (si pensi ad esempio alla mitologia greca etc... insegnata ancora oggi nelle scuole o negli asili, seppur in forma favolesca offre un modello comportamentale) a cui va aggiunta la mancanza di storia e tradizioni comuni... la loro vera storia viene di fatto nascosta, trattandosi di un olocausto ai danni dei nativi americani.
> Gli unici valori condivisi nella storia della nazione sono l'arricchimento e il denaro.
> Questi sarebbero secondo lui i triggers del fenomeno.
> Interessante anche l'analisi fatta nel documentario Bowling at Columbine da Michael Moore, dove vengono analizzati (seppur in modo molto esemplificato) alcuni fattori che possono essere la causa di queste continue sparatorie e vengono poi confrontati gli stessi fattori con diverse nazioni del mondo es Canada, Finlandia...


vabbe galimberti ci ficca il classicismo su tutto, pure se gli chiedi del perche il milan ha vinto lo scudetto ti troverebbe qualche collegamento con la mitologia greca  alla fine la questione è piu semplice: se dai armi da guerra in mano ai pazzoidi non è che ti puoi aspettare qualcosa di diverso


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> piu che lobby delle armi, è una questione culturale, quelli ce l'hanno nella costituzione come diritto il fatto di armarsi. Per loro la soluzione contro questi accadimenti è avere piu good guy armati contro i bad guy armati


Sono banali. Non a caso sono la patria del -banale- ipertrofico steroideo armato cinema d'azione. Dove tutto si risolve col good guy che pesta/spara meglio del bad guy. 
Senza i bad guys non avrebbero scopo nella vita. E infatti anche nella vita reale vanno a caccia di nemici, che siano messicani, arabi o alieni


----------



## Milanoide (25 Maggio 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> davvero hai scritto queste 3 righe?


Quella che Singer riporta è la retorica tipica della lobby delle armi americana fatta propria dalla omologa lobby italiana. Retorica che viene riaccesa ogni volta che il PD si fa promotore di un disegno di legge restrittivo sulla circolazione delle armi e dei relativi permessi. Ora, qui dentro il PD non è molto amato. Sono stato sorpreso da delle razionali prese di posizione su questo argomento, ma adesso che ho nominato il PD molti cambieranno opinione e si iscriveranno alla NRA.


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> vabbe galimberti ci ficca il classicismo su tutto, pure se gli chiedi del perche il milan ha vinto lo scudetto ti troverebbe qualche collegamento con la mitologia greca  alla fine la questione è piu semplice: se dai armi da guerra in mano ai pazzoidi non è che ti puoi aspettare qualcosa di diverso


Secondo me il suo modus operandi ci sta, nel senso...lui ha quegli studi, e quelli applica. Poi chiaramente questa applicazione su certi argomenti magari non ci sta; nulla ci vieta di affrontare l'argomento con altri saperi (ad esempio la pura e semplice statistica)


----------



## Sam (25 Maggio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Quella che Singer riporta è la retorica tipica della lobby delle armi americana fatta propria dalla omologa lobby italiana. Retorica che viene riaccesa ogni volta che il PD si fa promotore di un disegno di legge restrittivo sulla circolazione delle armi e dei relativi permessi. Ora, qui dentro il PD non è molto amato. Sono stato sorpreso da delle razionali prese di posizione su questo argomento, *ma adesso che ho nominato il PD molti cambieranno opinione e si iscriveranno alla NRA.*


Anche un orologio rotto segna due volte al giorno l'ora giusta.


----------



## ARKANA (25 Maggio 2022)

singer ha scritto:


> ...e non c'è stata un'esplosione di stragi nelle strade, ma neppure nelle discoteche, nei bar, nei supermercati ecc...
> Invece dal 1990 è in vigore il "Gun-Free School Zones Act" e oggi commentiamo l'ennesima strage in una scuola.
> 
> *In uno stato civile, portare le armi è un diritto.*
> ...


In uno stato incivile semmai, smettete di guardare rambo e terminator che la vita vera non è hollywood


----------



## ARKANA (25 Maggio 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Molto interessante la disamina del filosofo Galimberti,che avevo ascoltato tempo fa, in merito al continuo riprtersi di episodi di mass shooting e di serial killers in America.
> Secondo la sua teoria, questo sarebbe dovuto alla mancanza di basi culturali condivise e di modelli comportamentali, come abbiamo in Europa (si pensi ad esempio alla mitologia greca etc... insegnata ancora oggi nelle scuole o negli asili, seppur in forma favolesca offre un modello comportamentale) a cui va aggiunta la mancanza di storia e tradizioni comuni... la loro vera storia viene di fatto nascosta, trattandosi di un olocausto ai danni dei nativi americani.
> Gli unici valori condivisi nella storia della nazione sono l'arricchimento e il denaro.
> Questi sarebbero secondo lui i triggers del fenomeno.
> Interessante anche l'analisi fatta nel documentario Bowling at Columbine da Michael Moore, dove vengono analizzati (seppur in modo molto esemplificato) alcuni fattori che possono essere la causa di queste continue sparatorie e vengono poi confrontati gli stessi fattori con diverse nazioni del mondo es Canada, Finlandia...


Anche Federico Buffa aveva parlato all'incirca delle stesse cose, anche se era più improntato sullo sport il suo discorso, lascio qui il video se a qualcuno interessasse https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QpnjWxYk4_M


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Secondo me il suo modus operandi ci sta, nel senso...lui ha quegli studi, e quelli applica. Poi chiaramente questa applicazione su certi argomenti magari non ci sta; nulla ci vieta di affrontare l'argomento con altri saperi (ad esempio la pura e semplice statistica)


si ma è inverosimile la spiegazione di ganimberti, da noi fare stragi è piu difficile non perche qualcuno ha letto l'eneide al liceo, ma una strage di quelle dimensioni è difficile da fare con la pistolina, il fucile da caccia, il piccone o la mannaia


----------



## Devil man (25 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> piu che lobby delle armi, è una questione culturale, quelli ce l'hanno nella costituzione come diritto il fatto di armarsi. Per loro la soluzione contro questi accadimenti è avere piu good guy armati contro i bad guy armati


Non c'era nessun good guy armato... è quello il problema, questo pazzo ha fatto quello che voleva per 45 minuti, la prima chiamata di soccorso è avvenuta dopo 45 MINUTI lui per 45 lunghi minuti ha fatto il tiro al bersaglio indisturbato...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non c'era nessun good guy armato... è quello il problema, questo pazzo ha fatto quello che voleva per 45 minuti, la prima chiamata di soccorso è avvenuta dopo 45 MINUTI....


si ma il problema è che il good guy armato se gli parte la brocca diventa il bad guy armato. Ora non ricordo quale politico depensante americano lo disse, ma fu detto che la soluzione a questo problema era armare fino ai denti i professori  ma tu te lo vedi un prof che entra in classe con il registro e un mitragliatore da guerra sotto il braccio? follia


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (25 Maggio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Anche Federico Buffa aveva parlato all'incirca delle stesse cose, anche se era più improntato sullo sport il suo discorso, lascio qui il video se a qualcuno interessasse https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QpnjWxYk4_M


Buffa 
si si anche lui aveva fatto un'analisi simile, seppur, come dici te, piu` improntata sullo sport


----------



## Sam (25 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> vabbe galimberti ci ficca il classicismo su tutto, pure se gli chiedi del perche il milan ha vinto lo scudetto ti troverebbe qualche collegamento con la mitologia greca  alla fine la questione è piu semplice: se dai armi da guerra in mano ai pazzoidi non è che ti puoi aspettare qualcosa di diverso


Io mi chiedo come sia possibile che in ogni ragionamento deve esserci sempre la banalizzazione del "pazzoide".
Il pazzoide che spara, il pazzoide Putin che invade il paese delle badanti ecc.

Qui non si tratta di pazzia, ma di questioni sociali. Non sono casi isolati, ma fenomeni complessi legati all'evoluzione sociale di un popolo, che non riguardano solo uno che ha deciso di compiere un gesto folle come quello, ma anche di ben altri comportamenti, anche più piccoli o, se confrontati con questo, da considerarsi banali.
La torsione pericolosa della società americana si vede dalle piccole cose. Dalla gente che si deve inginocchiare in nome del BLM perché se no si rischia di venire insultati (o peggio, come visibile in alcuni filmati) da qualche pseudo-attivista a caso, fino ad arrivare a fenomeni come Charles Manson o i suprematisti bianchi che mischiano le idee del KKK con il nazionalsocialismo nel loro American Nazi Party. Sta nel loro intendere la società come un qualcosa di aperto, dove ognuno vive la vita nel modo in cui ritiene opportuno (il famoso concetto di integrazione e inclusività) portando inevitabilmente a scontri con la società circostante, ma allo stesso tempo deve adattarsi al modo di vivere americano, in cui il materialismo è la chiave, non tanto del successo, quanto dell'essere considerato un soggetto degno di vivere.

E Galimberti ha fatto una disanima ineccepibile, perché le radici e le origini di un popolo sono un elemento chiave per comprendere quelle che sono le regole morali di una società.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (25 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> vabbe galimberti ci ficca il classicismo su tutto, pure se gli chiedi del perche il milan ha vinto lo scudetto ti troverebbe qualche collegamento con la mitologia greca  alla fine la questione è piu semplice: se dai armi da guerra in mano ai pazzoidi non è che ti puoi aspettare qualcosa di diverso





Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Secondo me il suo modus operandi ci sta, nel senso...lui ha quegli studi, e quelli applica. Poi chiaramente questa applicazione su certi argomenti magari non ci sta; nulla ci vieta di affrontare l'argomento con altri saperi (ad esempio la pura e semplice statistica)


punto di vista che puo` essere condiviso o meno, vero.
Restando piu` terra terra io la vedo cosi`: a ognuno vengono i 5 minuti...solo che nella nostra situazione al massimo bestemmi o sbatti il pugno sul tavolo....
diversa la questione se ognuno avesse in mano un M16...e` normale che prima o poi qualcuno quel grilletto lo prema, soprattutto considerando tutte le premesse fatte da Galimberti e gli aspetti analizzati da Michael Moore.
Se vivi in un clima di costante terrore verso tutto (terroristi, gangs messicane, gangs di neri, api killer....) e costantemente alimentato dai media, se non hai alcuna certezza dal punto di vista sociale (sanita`,scuola, lavoro...)se non hai le basi culturali per analizzare la questione...beh, alla fine esplodi ed e`la legge della giungla.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo come sia possibile che in ogni ragionamento deve esserci sempre la banalizzazione del "pazzoide".
> Il pazzoide che spara, il pazzoide Putin che invade il paese delle badanti ecc.
> 
> Qui non si tratta di pazzia, ma di questioni sociali. Non sono casi isolati, ma fenomeni complessi legati all'evoluzione sociale di un popolo, che non riguardano solo uno che ha deciso di compiere un gesto folle come quello, ma anche di ben altri comportamenti, anche più piccoli o, se confrontati con questo, da considerarsi banali.
> ...


non lo chiamare pazzoide, chiamalo uno a cui parte la brocca. fatto sta che la strage la fai col mitragliatore da guerra non con la pistolina, quindi sto problema se lo vuoi arginare nell'immediato la soluzione piu pragmatica da fare è vietare la vendita di armi da guerra, poi si pensa ad achille, zeus e ai promessi sposi.
Non pochi mesi fa pure una pazzoide italiana ammazzo a sangue freddo il vicino di casa e feri la moglie, la moglie non mori perche la pazzoide aveva finiti i colpi nella pistola (infatti nel video sotto si vede la tipa che cerca altri proiettili in tasca), avesse avuto un mitra molto probabilmente avrebbe ammazzato pure la moglie


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> punto di vista che puo` essere condiviso o meno, vero.
> Restando piu` terra terra io la vedo cosi`: a ognuno vengono i 5 minuti...solo che nella nostra situazione al massimo bestemmi o sbatti il pugno sul tavolo....
> diversa la questione se ognuno avesse in mano un M16...e` normale che prima o poi qualcuno quel grilletto lo prema, soprattutto considerando tutte le premesse fatte da Galimberti e gli aspetti analizzati da Michael Moore.
> Se vivi in un clima di costante terrore verso tutto (terroristi, gangs messicane, gangs di neri, api killer....) e costantemente alimentato dai media, se non hai alcuna certezza dal punto di vista sociale (sanita`,scuola, lavoro...)se non hai le basi culturali per analizzare la questione...beh, alla fine esplodi ed e`la legge della giungla.


pure qua si vive in un clima constante di terrore, con salvini e la meloni con gli extracomunitari, le virostar col covid ecc, ecc le stragi non avvengono per la mitologia greca o perche procurarsi armi d'assolto, da guerra è piu difficile?


----------



## Devil man (25 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non lo chiamare pazzoide, chiamalo uno a cui parte la brocca. fatto sta che la strage la fai col mitragliatore da guerra non con la pistolina, quindi sto problema se lo vuoi arginare nell'immediato la soluzione piu pragmatica da fare è vietare la vendita di armi da guerra, poi si pensa ad achille, zeus e ai promessi sposi.
> Non pochi mesi fa pure una pazzoide italiana ammazzo a sangue freddo il vicino di casa e feri la moglie, la moglie non mori perche la pazzoide aveva finiti i colpi nella pistola (infatti nel video sotto si vede la tipa che cerca altri proiettili in tasca), avesse avuto un mitra molto probabilmente avrebbe ammazzato pure la moglie


E' un pazzoide questo era in cura per problemi mentali... ed era già stato arrestato... non poteva comprare le armi a regola con i suoi dati e precedenti penali, va indagato come le abbia avute.. 2 fucili automatici e la pistola


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (25 Maggio 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> punto di vista che puo` essere condiviso o meno, vero.
> Restando piu` terra terra io la vedo cosi`: a ognuno vengono i 5 minuti...solo che nella nostra situazione al massimo bestemmi o sbatti il pugno sul tavolo....
> diversa la questione se ognuno avesse in mano un M16...e` normale che prima o poi qualcuno quel grilletto lo prema, soprattutto considerando tutte le premesse fatte da Galimberti e gli aspetti analizzati da Michael Moore.
> Se vivi in un clima di costante terrore verso tutto (terroristi, gangs messicane, gangs di neri, api killer....) e costantemente alimentato dai media, se non hai alcuna certezza dal punto di vista sociale (sanita`,scuola, lavoro...)se non hai le basi culturali per analizzare la questione...beh, alla fine esplodi ed e`la legge della giungla.


forse un po di legge della giungla farebbe bene alla nostra società


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> E' un pazzoide questo era in cura per problemi mentali... ed era già stato arrestato... non poteva comprare le armi a regola con i suoi dati e precedenti penali, va indagato come le abbia avute.. 2 fucili automatici e la pistola


appunto pazzoide italiana con pistola ammazza il vicino e ferisce solo la moglie perche termina i colpi, pazzoide americano con armi automatiche fa una strage. La logica imporrebbe che nell'immediato la prima cosa da fare sarebbe vietare la vendita di un certo tipo di armi, se si vuole arginare il problema cercando di cambiare la cultura o obbligando gli americani a leggere la mitologia greca campa cavallo, sarebbe come cercare di far cambiare cultura ai napoletani che a capodanno sparano di tutto.


----------



## Raryof (25 Maggio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> forse un po di legge della giungla farebbe bene alla nostra società


Con le leggi della giungla poi uno dovrebbe andare a caccia per sopravvivere, se uno va a caccia non va a fare la spesa, il ricco poi che mangia?
Tanto vale avere dei pazzoidi (per me la tizia italiana non c'entra niente con questo qui, 70 anni, pensionata, vedova e con figlia anche) un po' qui un po' là, questo pur di permettere ad un sistema marcio di rimanere marcio ma "giusto".
E sapete cosa? che questi pazzoidi non sono un pericolo per chi conta davvero essendo queste persone non mischianti.
Volete la società multietnica o buona con i "deboli" beh è questa qui, considero 'sta gente debole, non furba o pazzoidissima, sono il marcio di un sistema fallace che viene respinto, che va fuori di testa perché esclusa o perché ha recepito diversamente tutte quelle narrative che ci ciucciamo da sempre, il fare i bravi, l'essere buoni con gli altri, con i vicini, con chi è diverso, non si può fare nulla, se vuoi non rischiare non mischiarti ma per non mischiarti devi essere esclusivo.
Chi è esclusivo non lo vedi, è protetto, chi si cucca tutta la melma è la gente comune che pensa di stare dentro un sistema occidentale buono, protetto ma dove in realtà non c'è nessuna protezione, come vediamo nella stesura di narrative discriminanti, pandemia, guerra, chi ci rimette? la gente comune e le aziende dove lavora la gente comune.


----------



## Milanoide (25 Maggio 2022)

Attenzione che noi abbiamo il paradosso del mercato vero e controllato vs mercato nero clandestino.
Alla fine i detentori legali di armi un minimo di controllo (all'italiana) lo subiscono.
Poi certi dettagli sfuggono... Per il pressappochismo, per la riluttanza ad incrociare le banche dati, per l'avere forze di polizia multiple che non si parlano.
La vecchietta omicida della provincia di BG aveva precedentemente aggredito la coppia di vicini con un bastone. Era stata denunciata. Gli estremi per il ritiro dell'arma c'erano. Ma se sporgi la denuncia ad una forza armata, non è detto che l'altra ne venga a conoscenza e provveda di conseguenza.
La mano destra non sa cosa fa la sinistra e ci si gioca dentro all'infinito.
Dall'altro lato hai la situazione che in parlamento qualcuno vuole rompere ancora più le scatole ai detentori legali ma non si fa niente contro i detentori illegali. In certe regioni sono moltissimi, siamo vicinissimi a luoghi di contrabbando planetari. Anche lì si potrebbe parlare di cultura "armigera". Da certe parti "il ferro" lo hanno tutti, ma non denunciato.
Siccome il "comanda e controlla" costa impegno e fatica, si va sempre addosso a quelli che sono bersaglio facile, ai detentori ufficiali e legali.
Come ai tartassati dalle tasse lasciando impuniti gli evasori.


----------



## singer (25 Maggio 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> davvero hai scritto queste 3 righe?



Forse sarebbe il caso che le domande te le facessi tu, cominciando col porre in questione l'ideologia attraverso la quale filtri e distorci la realtà, portandoti quindi ad una falsa rappresentazione della stessa.

Per fortuna comunque che in Italia le armi sono vietate, come la droga: infatti non si droga nessuno e i delinquenti, la mafia e la camorra usano le cerbottane fatte con le bic e sparano chicchi di riso.

Togliendo le armi ai cosiddetti "buoni", non li salvi dai cosiddetti "cattivi". Se poi vogliamo fare la solita pidinata secondo cui le armi sono cattive e non è cattivo chi le usa, allora continuiamo a dire che sono le armi che ammazzano le persone e non le persone a farlo. Quindi diciamo che è giusto che se io sto a 20 minuti dalla più vicina stazione della polizia, è giusto che io mi faccia trucidare dal terrorista/psicopatico/criminale che mi vuole ammazzare perché devo chiamare il 112 o il 911 se sono in USA.

In Italia ci sono meno morti - ovviamente, dici tu - non perché siamo più "buoni" noi, ma perché non ci fanno usare le armi. 

Andiamo a vedere quante morte fanno le auto: andiamo a vietarle allora. Torniamo sempre lì: c'è chi considera la sicurezza più importante della libertà: l'abbiamo visto con il covid, l'ideologia è quella.

Ogni fine settimana nella c.f. "Greater Chicago area" ci sono letteralmente decine di morti in scontri tra gang rivali, non sono scuole però direi che il problema violenza è presente anche e soprattutto negli stati dove avere un'arma è decisamente difficile per non parlare del porto d'armi.

P.s.
magari sotto Reagan le armi non circolavano..


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Maggio 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> punto di vista che puo` essere condiviso o meno, vero.
> Restando piu` terra terra io la vedo cosi`: a ognuno vengono i 5 minuti...solo che nella nostra situazione al massimo bestemmi o sbatti il pugno sul tavolo....
> diversa la questione se ognuno avesse in mano un M16...e` normale che prima o poi qualcuno quel grilletto lo prema, soprattutto considerando tutte le premesse fatte da Galimberti e gli aspetti analizzati da Michael Moore.
> Se vivi in un clima di costante terrore verso tutto (terroristi, gangs messicane, gangs di neri, api killer....) e costantemente alimentato dai media, se non hai alcuna certezza dal punto di vista sociale (sanita`,scuola, lavoro...)se non hai le basi culturali per analizzare la questione...beh, alla fine esplodi ed e`la legge della giungla.


Jim Carrey in una sua stand up comedy, prima di darsi al cinema, scherzava dicendo "se vai in giro con una pistola nel cruscotto prima o poi la userai"


----------



## CS10 (25 Maggio 2022)

singer ha scritto:


> Forse sarebbe il caso che le domande te le facessi tu, cominciando col porre in questione l'ideologia attraverso la quale filtri e distorci la realtà, portandoti quindi ad una falsa rappresentazione della stessa.
> 
> Per fortuna comunque che in Italia le armi sono vietate, come la droga: infatti non si droga nessuno e i delinquenti, la mafia e la camorra usano le cerbottane fatte con le bic e sparano chicchi di riso.
> 
> ...


Grazie mio guru, mio morpheus che con la pillola rossa mi mostri la realtà vera e non distorta.
Mi hai risvegliato dalla mia ignoranza.

Comunque grazie per la filippica, ma non mi pare di aver parlato di niente di ciò che c'è scritto nella tua risposta.
il mio commento era relativo a queste 3 frasi:

1) In uno stato civile, portare le armi è un diritto. (cosa che trovo a dir poco assurda)
2) Nei regimi dittatoriali uno dei primi provvedimenti che vengono adottati è proprio la proibizione del porto d'armi. 
3) In Italia è stato il regime fascista ad introdurlo. E non ha avuto alcuna influenza sul trend degli omicidi. 
Nelle ultime due frasi parli di PROIBIZIONE del porto d'armi nei regimi dittatoriali e poi che il porto d'armi è stato introdotto dal regime fascista (non era forse dittatoriale?Sei uno dei quando c'era lui?)

Comunque non sei obbligato a rispondere, non ho bisogno di essere indottrinato. Ero solo stranito da quelle 3 frasi una dietro l'altra tutto qui.


----------



## singer (25 Maggio 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Grazie mio guru, mio morpheus che con la pillola rossa mi mostri la realtà vera e non distorta.
> Mi hai risvegliato dalla mia ignoranza.
> 
> Comunque grazie per la filippica, ma non mi pare di aver parlato di niente di ciò che c'è scritto nella tua risposta.
> ...



Non apporti alcun argomento, alcun ragionamento, alcun fatto: la tua è solo una reazione emozionale dettata dall'ideologia. 

1) trovi a dir poco assurdo che il portare le armi sia un diritto. L'avevo capito. Come avevo capito che non sei abituato ad usare la logica, altrimenti risponderesti in modo diverso.
2)....
3) Evidentemente non sei in grado di interpretare un elementare scritto: il regime fascista ha introdotto il provvedimento volto a proibire il porto d'armi. Dal 1926 il porto d'armi è vietato in Italia, salva autorizzazione amministrativa. Legge appunto degna di un regime dittatoriale, quale quello fascista. 
Che tu quindi approvi.

Evidentemente sei tu uno di quelli dei quando c'era lui.


----------



## davidsdave80 (25 Maggio 2022)

Come diceva spesso dario fabbri, gli usa hanno diversi problemi interni.. ma cercano sempre di indirizzare l opinione pubblica su altri temi ( vedi ucraina russia e cina..)


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

*procuratore generale del Texas (battuta concorrenza del nipote di W Bush):*

*"Non possiamo fermare i cattivi dal fare cose brutte.
Ma possiamo armare e preparare gli insegnanti a rispondere rapidamente. *
*Secondo me questa è la risposta migliore"*


----------



## sunburn (25 Maggio 2022)

singer ha scritto:


> Forse sarebbe il caso che le domande te le facessi tu, cominciando col porre in questione l'ideologia attraverso la quale filtri e distorci la realtà, portandoti quindi ad una falsa rappresentazione della stessa.
> 
> Per fortuna comunque che in Italia le armi sono vietate, come la droga: infatti non si droga nessuno e i delinquenti, la mafia e la camorra usano le cerbottane fatte con le bic e sparano chicchi di riso.
> 
> ...


Perdonami ma il paragone con le macchine non ha molto senso. Le armi sono “cattive” per loro stessa natura: sono state inventate allo scopo di arrecare danni. 
Peraltro, anche volendo seguire il paragone, l’aumento del numero di macchine in circolazione ha portato a un aumento del numero di incidenti(come normale che fosse), quindi questo paragone dà ragione a chi dice “più armi, più fatti di sangue”.

Poi comunque per capire il fenomeno bisogna considerare anche altri fattori di tipo culturale, sociale, economico ecc, ma di base crescere con l’idea che le armi siano un oggetto qualunque dell‘arredamento di casa di certo non aiuta.

PS: per la legittima difesa non è necessario possedere un fucile d’assalto.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *procuratore generale del Texas (battuta concorrenza del nipote di W Bush):*
> 
> *"Non possiamo fermare i cattivi dal fare cose brutte.
> Ma possiamo armare e preparare gli insegnanti a rispondere rapidamente. *
> *Secondo me questa è la risposta migliore"*



Incredibile. Invece di diminuire le armi le aumentano.


----------



## Shmuk (25 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *procuratore generale del Texas (battuta concorrenza del nipote di W Bush):*
> 
> *"Non possiamo fermare i cattivi dal fare cose brutte.
> Ma possiamo armare e preparare gli insegnanti a rispondere rapidamente. *
> *Secondo me questa è la risposta migliore"*



Cioè, addestramento militare agl'insegnanti? magari dopo test finale in Ucraina...  

Solito teatrino-piagnisteo post strage che non produrrà cambiamenti di sorta.


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Incredibile. Invece di diminuire le armi le aumentano.


comunque sono anni che si leggono queste posizioni, nulla di cui sorprendersi


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque sono anni che si leggono queste posizioni, nulla di cui sorprendersi



Non sono sorpreso. Sono disgustato.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *procuratore generale del Texas (battuta concorrenza del nipote di W Bush):*
> 
> *"Non possiamo fermare i cattivi dal fare cose brutte.
> Ma possiamo armare e preparare gli insegnanti a rispondere rapidamente. *
> *Secondo me questa è la risposta migliore"*


"i protettori della pace" lo fanno "per salvare vite umane a fin di bene"


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Cioè, addestramento militare agl'insegnanti?


sì, tutti gli insegnanti armati...già da anni succede altrove, anche in ex luoghi di stragi

insieme al metal detector all'ingresso è una soluzione comune...


----------



## Devil man (25 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì, tutti gli insegnanti armati...già da anni succede altrove, anche in ex luoghi di stragi
> 
> insieme al metal detector all'ingresso è una soluzione comune...


Che bello trasformare le scuole in prigioni, mancano solo le torrette con i cecchini


----------



## singer (25 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma il paragone con le macchine non ha molto senso. Le armi sono “cattive” per loro stessa natura: sono state inventate allo scopo di arrecare danni.
> Peraltro, anche volendo seguire il paragone, l’aumento del numero di macchine in circolazione ha portato a un aumento del numero di incidenti(come normale che fosse), quindi questo paragone dà ragione a chi dice “più armi, più fatti di sangue”.
> 
> Poi comunque per capire il fenomeno bisogna considerare anche altri fattori di tipo culturale, sociale, economico ecc, ma di base crescere con l’idea che le armi siano un oggetto qualunque dell‘arredamento di casa di certo non aiuta.
> ...



E' proprio questo il punto nodale: le armi non sono "cattive" per loro stessa natura, sono gli uomini che possono esserlo. 
Ma non è togliendo le armi agli uomini che li rendi buoni: rendi solo i buoni, che assumiamo essere la maggioranza, incapaci di difendersi dai "cattivi", che assumiamo essere la minoranza.
Non c'è una correlazione diretta tra diffusione delle armi ed omicidi. Ripeto, la Svizzera è uno degli stati più armati ma con meno omicidi.
Sarebbe invece interessante, in ottica di politica criminale, interrogarsi sulla correlazione tra diffusione degli psicofarmaci ed omicidi, oppure tra questi ultimi e composizione etnica della società: quanti omicidi con armi da fuoco sono percentualmente commessi da afroamericani, da ispanici, da asiatici, da europei e da bianchi statunitensi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Notizia di qualche minuto fa...
> 
> Un ragazzo di 18 anni ha preso un fucile semi automatico e una pistola, dopo aver ucciso sua nonna si è diretto verso una scuola elementare ed ha aperto il fuoco.
> 
> ...



*Agghiacciante ricostruzione: il mostro prima di sparare ha terrorizzato i bambini, "State per morire tutti."
Una delle bambine ha preso in mano il telefono per chiamare i soccorsi ed è stata freddata per prima, all'istante.*


----------



## Devil man (25 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Agghiacciante ricostruzione: il mostro prima di sparare ha terrorizzato i bambini, "State per morire tutti."
> Una delle bambine ha preso in mano il telefono per chiamare i soccorsi ed è stata freddata per prima, all'istante.*


Si ho letto anche di questo, ma non riesco più a postare atrocità su questa vicenda..


----------



## sunburn (25 Maggio 2022)

singer ha scritto:


> E' proprio questo il punto nodale: le armi non sono "cattive" per loro stessa natura, sono gli uomini che possono esserlo.


Mi citi un utilizzo delle armi diverso dal causare o dal minacciare di causare danni a persone, cose o animali?



singer ha scritto:


> Ma non è togliendo le armi agli uomini che li rendi buoni: rendi solo i buoni, che assumiamo essere la maggioranza, incapaci di difendersi dai "cattivi", che assumiamo essere la minoranza.


In Italia le armi che possono teoricamente essere usate per legittima difesanon sono vietate.
Poi se hai paura che un terrorista ti attacchi e vuoi un AK-47 sotto il cuscino, penso sia un po’ un problema tuo.



singer ha scritto:


> Non c'è una correlazione diretta tra diffusione delle armi ed omicidi. Ripeto, la Svizzera è uno degli stati più armati ma con meno omicidi.


E gli USA sono uno dei Paesi più armati col maggior numero di mass shootings al mondo. Come la mettiamo?
Peraltro i dati svizzeri non sono così rassicuranti come dici, tant’è vero che un paio d’anni fa hanno approvato regole più restrittive.

A ogni modo, nessuno dice ci sia una relazione certa, ma solo un aumento sensibile del rischio. Ma è normale che sia così, è proprio questione di logica: più aumenti qualunque cosa, più aumentano le probabilità che qualcosa vada storto. Se io mi metto a insultare dieci tizi per strada magari nessuno reagisce, se ne insulto 1000 aumento le probabilità che qualcuno mi gonfi come una zampogna ma non è certo al 100% che succeda.


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Maggio 2022)

singer ha scritto:


> E' proprio questo il punto nodale: le armi non sono "cattive" per loro stessa natura, sono gli uomini che possono esserlo.
> Ma non è togliendo le armi agli uomini che li rendi buoni: rendi solo i buoni, che assumiamo essere la maggioranza, incapaci di difendersi dai "cattivi", che assumiamo essere la minoranza.
> Non c'è una correlazione diretta tra diffusione delle armi ed omicidi. Ripeto, la Svizzera è uno degli stati più armati ma con meno omicidi.
> Sarebbe invece interessante, in ottica di politica criminale, interrogarsi sulla correlazione tra diffusione degli psicofarmaci ed omicidi, *oppure tra questi ultimi e composizione etnica della società: quanti omicidi con armi da fuoco sono percentualmente commessi da afroamericani, da ispanici, da asiatici, da europei e da bianchi statunitensi?*


Servirebbe anche una correlazione tra omicidi e condizioni socio-economiche (o meglio, livello di disparità generale). Cercando la correlazione tra omicidi e composizione etnica potresti prendere un abbaglio. Mettiamo che questa sia significativa: potresti concludere che all'aumentare degli ispanici aumentino gli omicidi. Magari però gli ispanici hanno condizioni socio-economiche mediamente più basse, ed è questa la vera causa del maggior numero di omicidi.
Se invece il numero di omicidi aumenta a prescindere da quel fattore, quindi aumenta anche tra ispanici benestanti/di buon livello culturale, allora sono proprio gli ispanici per natura ad essere più criminali.

Per fare un esempio italiano: il numero di giocatori d'azzardo/a rischio aumenta in modo praticamente graduale andando verso il sud d'italia. Si potrebbe pensare che siano i meridionali ad amare maggiormente il gioco, magari per ragioni culturali. Invece la vera causa è che, andando verso sud, le condizioni socio economiche complessive calano, ed è questo fattore il responsabile di molti altri incrementi negativi, anche impensabili (obesità, disturbi mentali, etc).

Questa correlazione è vera a livello mondiale: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ7LzE3u7Bw

E' la disuguaglianza di reddito interna di uno stato che aumenta questi problemi, non il PIL complessivo. QUindi gli Stati uniti potrebbero anche essere i più ricchi, ma sono anche tra i primi paesi al mondo per disuguaglianze economiche dentro la popolazione, e infatti hanno livelli di problematiche varie (tra cui disturbi mentali) tra i più alti al mondo.

(p.s. aggiungo che, curiosamente, l'esito di questi dati sembra avvicinarsi infine all'opinione di chi trova la causa di questi problemi nel capitalismo.

E possiamo pure estendere il tutto a livello evoluzionistico, o perfino filosofico: forse siamo fatti per vivere come comunità di pari, e non come gruppo fortemente eterogeneo, con lo zero virgola di persone che ci passano davanti in ferrari e yacht)


----------



## singer (26 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Mi citi un utilizzo delle armi diverso dal causare o dal minacciare di causare danni a persone, cose o animali?


L'utilizzo che ne fa il 99,999999% dei detentori di armi in Italia, comprese le forze dell'ordine e le guardie giurate. 
Le armi sono strumenti neutri, che possono servire sia per offendere che per difendere. Come sono strumenti neutri i coltelli, pur essendo armi a tutti gli effetti.

Mi colpisce comunque constatatare quanto sia diffusa la ingenua falsa convinzione secondo cui, eliminate le armi da fuoco, si elimina o (riduca) la violenza. 
Fermo restando che eliminare le armi da fuoco è impossibile: al massimo, paradossalmente, si può arrivare ad eliminare quelle detenute da chi non intende farne un uso offensivo, andando così ad aggravare il problema che si proclamava di voler risolvere.


----------



## Gas (26 Maggio 2022)

Il mio vecchio capo era texano, una volta chiacchierando abbiamo affrontato il discorso armi, lui si era detto tendenzialmente contrario alle armi ma ne possedeva. Mi aveva chiesto se io avessi armi e alla mia risposta negativa rimase stupito e mi chiese "E come fai a difenderti? " io gli risposi "Difendermi da chi? Nessuno mi attacca, nessuno mi ha mai attaccato con una pistola in mano".
Boh, hanno questo concetto radicato in testa che da un momento all'altro qualcuno potrebbe attaccarli, disordini pubblici, rivoluzione,...


----------



## Devil man (26 Maggio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Il mio vecchio capo era texano, una volta chiacchierando abbiamo affrontato il discorso armi, lui si era detto tendenzialmente contrario alle armi ma ne possedeva. Mi aveva chiesto se io avessi armi e alla mia risposta negativa rimase stupito e mi chiese "E come fai a difenderti? " io gli risposi "Difendermi da chi? Nessuno mi attacca, nessuno mi ha mai attaccato con una pistola in mano".
> Boh, hanno questo concetto radicato in testa che da un momento all'altro qualcuno potrebbe attaccarli, disordini pubblici, rivoluzione,...


per me è tutto sbagliato dal principio... i padri fondatori quando misero il diritto di possedere armi era il lontano 1791, esistevano le armi di assalto che sparano 20X colpi al minuto nel 1791? no...

Questo psicopatico di Uvalde quanti danni avrebbe fatto con una pistola ad 1 colpo e 1 baionetta ad 1 colpo che ci vuole 1 minuto per ricaricare..?

la costituzione va cambiata anche in base all'evoluzione delle armi..


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> per me è tutto sbagliato dal principio... i padri fondatori quando misero il diritto di possedere armi era il lontano *1971*, esistevano le armi di assalto che sparano 20X colpi al minuto nel *1971*? no...
> 
> Questo psicopatico di Uvalde quanti danni avrebbe fatto con una pistola ad 1 colpo e 1 baionetta ad 1 colpo che ci vuole 1 minuto per ricaricare..?
> 
> la costituzione va cambiata anche in base all'evoluzione delle armi..



Forse 1791?


----------



## Devil man (26 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse 1791?


haha si ho invertito i numeri


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> per me è tutto sbagliato dal principio... i padri fondatori quando misero il diritto di possedere armi era il lontano 1791, esistevano le armi di assalto che sparano 20X colpi al minuto nel 1791? no...
> 
> *Questo psicopatico di Uvalde quanti danni avrebbe fatto con una pistola ad 1 colpo e 1 baionetta ad 1 colpo che ci vuole 1 minuto per ricaricare..?*
> 
> la costituzione va cambiata anche in base all'evoluzione delle armi..



Per me, con armi simili non si sarebbe proprio avviato.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (26 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> per me è tutto sbagliato dal principio... i padri fondatori quando misero il diritto di possedere armi era il lontano 1791, esistevano le armi di assalto che sparano 20X colpi al minuto nel 1791? no...
> 
> Questo psicopatico di Uvalde quanti danni avrebbe fatto con una pistola ad 1 colpo e 1 baionetta ad 1 colpo che ci vuole 1 minuto per ricaricare..?
> 
> la costituzione va cambiata anche in base all'evoluzione delle armi..



I fucili d'assalto automatici FULL AUTO sono legali SOLO se fabbricati prima del 1986...

Quelli fabbricati dopo tale data invece c'e` il blocco che non puoi andare FULL AUTO (funzionano solo in modalita` 1 colpo sparato ogni volta che premi il grilletto)....

Pero` puoi sempre comprare LEGALMENTE il kit per rendere FULL AUTO ogni tipo di fucile d'assalto... capisci che logica?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Maggio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Il mio vecchio capo era texano, una volta chiacchierando abbiamo affrontato il discorso armi, lui si era detto tendenzialmente contrario alle armi ma ne possedeva. Mi aveva chiesto se io avessi armi e alla mia risposta negativa rimase stupito e mi chiese "E come fai a difenderti? " io gli risposi "Difendermi da chi? Nessuno mi attacca, nessuno mi ha mai attaccato con una pistola in mano".
> Boh, hanno questo concetto radicato in testa che da un momento all'altro qualcuno potrebbe attaccarli, disordini pubblici, rivoluzione,...


è radicato in testa perche inizialmente era una terra selvatica ed inesplorata con pericoli in ogni dove, da animali feroci che potevano attaccarti, tipo lupi, orsi grizzly, puma, coccodrilli, alligatori ecc, indiani che volevano farti lo scalpo, fuorilegge e banditi che assalivano la diligenza ecc. Poi aggiungici che inizialmente non avevano un esercito/forza di polizia in comune, quindi da posto a posto la situazione cambiava e quindi alla fine non ti rimaneva che difenderti da solo.


----------



## Devil man (26 Maggio 2022)

*Notizia di oggi, all'indomani della sparatoria alla scuola elementare di Uvalde, la polizia texana ha arrestato uno studente in possesso di un fucile Ak-47 e fucile Ar-15.*
*
L'arresto è avvenuto all'esterno di una scuola superiore Berkener di Richardson a 600km da Uvalde.
*
*Ad allertare le autorità è stato un ragazzo che ha visto lo studente impugnare il fucile vicino la scuola.*


----------



## sottoli (26 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Notizia di oggi, all'indomani della sparatoria alla scuola elementare di Uvalde, la polizia texana ha arrestato uno studente in possesso di un fucile Ak-47 e fucile Ar-15.*
> 
> *L'arresto è avvenuto all'esterno di una scuola superiore Berkener di Richardson a 600km da Uvalde.*
> 
> *Ad allertare le autorità è stato un ragazzo che ha visto lo studente impugnare il fucile vicino la scuola.*


forse preferisco diventare schiavo dei cinesi, questi sono abominevoli


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Maggio 2022)

sottoli ha scritto:


> forse preferisco diventare schiavo dei cinesi, questi sono abominevoli


Poi però ti tocca portare la mascherina anche sotto la doccia, senza fiatare. Parliamo di un Paese dove non si può nemmeno vedere Avatar o ascoltare i Queen, dove la propaganda ha prima incolpato gli USA e poi noi Italiani d'esser i primi untori durante la pandemia, una Nazione che si fonda su veti e censure inaccettabili per qualsiasi uomo cresciuto in una democrazia. Teniamocele strette le nostre libertà, altroché.


----------



## sottoli (26 Maggio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Poi però ti tocca portare la mascherina anche sotto la doccia, senza fiatare. Parliamo di un Paese dove non si può nemmeno vedere Avatar o ascoltare i Queen, dove la propaganda ha prima incolpato gli USA e poi noi Italiani d'esser i primi untori durante la pandemia, una Nazione che si fonda su veti e censure inaccettabili per qualsiasi uomo cresciuto in una democrazia. Teniamocele strette le nostre libertà, altroché.


no certo ci mancherebbe, preferisco fare il profugo in groellandia, però anche gli USA, essendo estremi dalla parte opposta, mi disgustano uguale.....il mondo va polarizzandosi agli estremi e gli estremi non hanno mai funzionato


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Agghiacciante ricostruzione: il mostro prima di sparare ha terrorizzato i bambini, "State per morire tutti."
> Una delle bambine ha preso in mano il telefono per chiamare i soccorsi ed è stata freddata per prima, all'istante.*


Mi spiace solo sto maledetto sia morto troppo velocemente, doveva soffrire a lungo, magari passando sotto le mani dei genitori


----------



## vota DC (26 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> per me è tutto sbagliato dal principio... i padri fondatori quando misero il diritto di possedere armi era il lontano 1791, esistevano le armi di assalto che sparano 20X colpi al minuto nel 1791? no...
> 
> Questo psicopatico di Uvalde quanti danni avrebbe fatto con una pistola ad 1 colpo e 1 baionetta ad 1 colpo che ci vuole 1 minuto per ricaricare..?
> 
> la costituzione va cambiata anche in base all'evoluzione delle armi..


Quei diritti riguardavano anche i cannoni con i quali già allora affondavi navi e distruggevi edifici.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Maggio 2022)

sottoli ha scritto:


> forse preferisco diventare schiavo dei cinesi, questi sono abominevoli


vabbe adesso non esageriamo


----------

